# Practical issues w/ 48" snow blade



## mdquaglia (Jun 29, 2004)

I got my 48" snow blade attached to my GT5000 on Monday, pretty much in time to remove snow from my driveway. I also installed the required tire chains and 55lb wheel weights. 

First thing: the manual for the wheel weights says to install both weights on the left rear wheel from traction when plowing. After about 12 attempts to get up a short but fairly steep hill with the weights on the left wheel, I put one weight on each wheel. That worked much better, not great, but much better.

Second thing: even with the wheel weights and tire chains installed and the tire pressure dropped really low, getting up a 20' long 8-10% grade hill was pretty difficult. My problem is that I have to get up this hill in order to get from the basement of my barn to my driveway. 

Third thing: the ball popped off the upper end of the angle change cable after about 25 angle changes. I wound up using a section of "Simpson strong tie" plate, drilling a 1/4" hole to fit over the stud on the handle in hole #4, drilling another 1/4" hole in hole #2 and threading the cable offset through the 1/8" holes at hole #'s 1 & 3. Then, I put a 1/4"-20 with a fender washer and nylock nut through hole #2 to clamp the cable. So far, so good. At least I have a functional and cheap solution lined up when the other end of the cable fails. 

The good news is that after resolving my traction issues on my driveway and getting some practice, the setup moves some serious snow and does a good job getting down to bare pavement. 

I also plowed about 1000 feet of "tracks" for my retired racing greyhounds in their fenced area in my yard. I must say that I had zero traction problems plowing 6"-8" of snow from my lawn, when the ground was frozen.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

mdquaglia
The reference to 2 weights on the left side when plowing is for a moldboard plow attached to the sleeve hitch. The reason for two on the left is because the the right wheel is in the furrow and the tractor is leaning to the right. The additional weight on the left aids in traction and stabilization.

I had the same problem you describe with trying to get up the hill to the level areas I needed to plow. If you put two 55# weights on each wheel it will solve the problem. Another thing to try is adding the utility deck to the rear. You can carry up to 200#'s on it and you would have another year round attachment for hauling seed and fertilizer, fire wood, etc.


----------



## mdquaglia (Jun 29, 2004)

Many thanks. 

I had thought about adding more weight, but since I am only three days into my tractor plowing career, I figured I'd wait through a couple more storms before dropping $100 on more wheel weights. With my luck, I'd spend the $100 on wheel weights and not get another storm more than 2 inches the rest of the season.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

mdquaqlia
I agree! That's why I suggested the utility platform. Put a few cement blocks on it for plowing and use it the rest of the year for carrying stuff.


----------



## mdquaglia (Jun 29, 2004)

The utility platform is on sale for $60 (down form $80) between now and New Year's day. That makes it an even better choice.


----------

